# Cómo hacer un inductometro ?



## anthony123 (Sep 4, 2007)

alguien sabe como hacer un inductometro?? o la forma mas eficaz de conseguir una bobina con valores muy acercados a los necesitados??


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 4, 2007)

Estos


http://electronics-diy.com/lc_meter.php 
http://www.epanorama.net/links/measuring.html#inductance


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 19, 2007)

Para comprar en ML Argentina
Para hacer con integrado 74HC132 o 74HCT132N y un tester digital
Para hacer con PIC16F84 o PIC16F628 y display LCD


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 20, 2007)

El problema es que el rango es muy corto.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 20, 2007)

¿En que rango queres trabajar? Se puede cambiar el rango fácilmente.
Si no tenes paciencia uno comercial sale solo 33 USD.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 21, 2007)

mmmmmm el problema es que los que he visto en paginas de mi pais traen capacitancia e inductancia junto y el precio se va por los aires.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 22, 2007)

Lo único que hay que tener extremo cuidado con este y cualquier capacímetro, es descargar los capacitores antes de meterlos.

En cuanto al inductómetro, no tiene mucho secreto, salvo te diré, ponerlo en el rango mas bajo que sea posible, porque los resultados suelen ser muy distintos entre un rango y otro.

Para no estar midiendo la misma inductancia una, y otra, y otra vez, te recomiendo unas etiquetas autoadhesivas, donde escribir el valor, pegar y archivar.

No se si será porque es nuevo pero es vicioso: Esta la inductancia con su valor escrito, y la mido en 3 rangos diferentes.

Tambien hice pruebas con el inductor puesto en el circuito y arroja valores útiles casi siempre.

Las funciones normales no las usé, les dije a todos que ni me pidan poque no lo pienso prestar.

¡Ahora necesito un ESR-ímetro! :evil: Grgrgrgrrrr


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

En realidad, si me compro otro multimetro es de puro vicioso, tengo 2 Simpson de meza, 1 RCA, 2 Simpson analogos clase 0.1 y el unico que uso (Uno de esos chinos color amarillo, amarillo el multimetro, no por los habitantes de china) Yu Fong (O algo asi)


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 22, 2007)

Jajaja, yo uso uno marca EICO, chino, el fusible que venía soldado lo reemplazé por un portafusible ¿Hace falta explicar porque o para que?
El Ohmímetro no anda más en ninguna escala, salvo el buzzer que para medir continuidad es todo lo que necesito.
Tambien tiene un generador de onda cuadrada de 1kHz que no interpreto lo que marca el display ¿Alguien sabe para que sirve?
Costo de adquisición: ARS 12 (batería de 9v incluída)
Para que te des una idea la batería de 9v sale ARS 6,50.
Tipo de cambio: 3,18 ARS = 1 USD
Ya le cambié la batería una vez, cuando se vuelva a agotar me compro uno igualito y a este lo hago de mesa con un adaptador, va, en realidad, va a ser de pared no de mesa, lo voy a colgar de la pared como si fuera un cuadrito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

Bueno, a comparacion el mio es una "Joyita", tiene portafusible (Con fus. 500mA), mide HFE, capacitores y como si esto fuera poco andan TODAS las funciones.
Cuando estube mirando multis, me ofrecieron uno de $47 con dispaly rebatible, pluviometro, medidor de radiacion solar, desibelimetro, inductancia, presion atmosferica, RPM del sol, Etc pero con el detalle que al mover el display se desconectaba y no se veia nada.

Ahora que lindo era lindo, lastima que no andaba

El nombre de la casa que te vendio el tuyo no me inspira confianza, tiene nombre de pirata.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Estoy planeando armar este inductometro que se publico en este mismo hilo, y que proviene de la pagina http://braincambre500.freeservers.com/indcap.htm.
Lo que queria saber es si alguien tiene alguna opinion sobre el y su desempeño o si alguien tiene alguna observacion, acotacion o sugerencia que hacer antes que me disponga a armar la placa.
Me parecio sencillo y economico por eso me intereso este circuito. Hay otros lindos con pics y displays pero no queria tal gasto
Saludos a todos.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 1, 2007)

Electroaficionado he pedido opinion a los extrangeros del continente americano y checa las respuestas, son muy alagadoras. PD: esta en ingles.
http://www.electro-tech-online.com/...s-reviews/33482-induntance-meter-opinion.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Un calculador en linea

http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=util_inductance_calculator


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 10, 2007)

Una pregunta. un 74HC132 es reemplazable por un 74HCT132PW?
El datasheet es el mismo por lo que no entendi la diferencia, alguien sabe?
Saludos.


----------



## steinlager (Nov 10, 2007)

Mira yo estoy armando este http://electronics-diy.com/lc_meter.php, la verdad es q el montaje es sencillo, el programa para el PIC se encuentra en la misma pagina solo debes cargarlo y listo. el precio. unos 60 mangos. lo mas caro es el display 9 $usd y el PIC


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

Bueno la verdad que yo estoy por armar ese tambien. pero primero estoy con lo del PIC.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 11, 2007)

Si parece piola pero no quiero meterme ahora con pics y este que queria ahcer promete ser mas simplista aun por eso preguntaba la diferencia entre el 74HC132 o 74HCT132N que es el que se supone va y el 74HCT132PW que es el unico que consigo aparentemente.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 24, 2007)

He estado observando el diagrama del LC meter y encontre lo que al parecer es un corto ¿no quema el PIC? no quema a LCD? Segun la información de la pagina SW1 sirve para resetear a cero la lectura
Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2007)

Anthony... Tú siempre de carrera.

En el diagrama de DIY, ni en los otros, hay corto circuito.

Si le pides prestados los anteojos al tipo ese que tienes en la foto, verás que entre los pines 4 y 14 del PIC, está pintada una R de 6.8K. Por lo tanto, no hay cortocircuito alguno.

En http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/ podrás ver otra forma de dibujar el mismo circuito, sólo con la variante que, el relay, es activado vía transistor, porque ese no es reed. Podrás ver con más claridad la R de 6.8K entre el pin 4 y Vcc.

Les adjunto foto del que yo construí, funcionando y todo.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Toy demasiado joven para ponerme lentes  y en realidad pense en lo de la resistencia. Ademas si ves en la pagina que pusiste ellos dicen que es una especie de shortcircuit para poner todo en 0 y evitar malas lecturas.
Ahora tengo 2 preguntas:
1* Compre un relé de 5 volt en electronica.ve ¿como identifico si es reed?
2*¿que hago con los pines 7,8,9 y 10 del LCD? lo pongo a tierra?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2007)

1.- Utiliza los "Lentes de Nuevo". Pon en Google marca y modelo del relay que compraste y verás el datasheet.
2.- Los pines libres del LCD se quedan libres.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 22, 2007)

Salió uno nuevo:
An Even Better LC Meter Based on the AVR ATTINY861

@mcrven : Mi multímetro LC en el rango de 2mH puede medir 1µH, necesitaría medir aún menos. ¿Que tal anda el tuyo?


----------



## mcrven (Dic 22, 2007)

El medidor que armé tiene rango de 0~10 mH y 0~100 nF.
Funciona muy bien.

Te sugiero que utilices los datos de http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/

Probé dos versiones de firmware de esa misma página, el lc007a.hex y el lcmeter.hex, contenido en lcmeter.zip.
De momento, me quedé con éste último.

Steinlager lo montó con el de http://electronics-diy.com/lc_meter.php que es el mismo circuito, salvo detalles adicionales. También reportó muy buen funcionamiento.

Mide fracciones de nH, con muy buena precisión.

mcrven


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 4, 2008)

Fotos actuales de mi LC meter..! Funciona de pelos y es muy preciso..!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 4, 2008)

El resto de las fotitos..! Del interior del engendro..! 






De la fuente "in situ"


----------



## BeToR (Sep 13, 2008)

anthony123 de que circuito te basaste para realizar tu LC meter?, puedes poner el link de la pagina por favor. Gracias


----------



## mcrven (Sep 14, 2008)

En este mismo hilo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/83462/

A ver si abres tus jitos chavo:


----------



## difer1125 (Oct 22, 2008)

Amigos estoy intentando hacer este LC meter pero la version con el PIC 16F84A y para ese circuito se necesita una inductancia de 82mH y donde vivo solo consigo de 100 y 56, se podria reemplazar sin variar mucho la exactitud de la medida o el cambio seria brutal?


----------



## mcrven (Oct 22, 2008)

difer1125 dijo:
			
		

> Amigos estoy intentando hacer este LC meter pero la version con el PIC 16F84A y para ese circuito se necesita una inductancia de 82mH y donde vivo solo consigo de 100 y 56, se podria reemplazar sin variar mucho la exactitud de la medida o el cambio seria brutal?



El medidor funciona con un tanque L + C - Cuando L=82 uH, C = 1000 pF; si colocas L = *100 uH, C deberá ser de 820 pF.* No es necasaria ninguna modífica adicional.

Saludos y éxito:


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Utiliza la nueva version:
1* 16F628
2* No usa el LM311
3* Puedes usar una inductancia de 100 uH
4*Es calibrable
5* Te dan el PCB


----------



## difer1125 (Nov 12, 2008)

Buenas amigos he montado el proyecto con el 16F84A pero no me muestra nada en la LCD, como no consegui la inductancia de 82mH entonces puse una de 100mH y cambien el capacitor de 1000pf por uno 820pf como me indicaron en este foro, ahora tengo una duda en el circuito aparecen dos capacitores de 1000pf Ccal y C, yo solo cambien Ccal por 820pf, el otro capacitor tambien lo debo cambiar por uno de 820pf?

espero su respuesta.

Otra duda el proyecto es para un 16F84, pero yo lo monte con un 16F84A, hay algun problema?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 12, 2008)

La bobina debe ser de 100 uH y no de 100 mH..! Ajustaste el contraste del LCD¿


----------



## mcrven (Nov 13, 2008)

La historia se repite...
Fogonazo dice: "Utiliza el buscador del foro, Utiliza el buscador del foro, Utiliza el buscador del foro, ..."

Yo digo: "ABRE TUS OJOS Y LEE, ABRE TUS OJOS Y LEE, ABRE TUS OJOS Y LEE, ..."

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/144844/


----------



## difer1125 (Nov 13, 2008)

Amigo me dices que es de 100uH, la que consegui es azul y tiene 4 colores cafe, negro, cafe, dorado. es esta de 100uH o de 100mH?

Aclaro la inductancia es parecida a la de Antony123 solo que es azul, trae dos puntos en la parte superior negro y cafe y en los lados cafe y dorado


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 13, 2008)

No respondiste a mi pregunta: Ajustaste el contraste?


----------



## difer1125 (Nov 13, 2008)

disculpa por no haberte contestado antes, claro que si, utilice el potenciometro, pero cuando lo movia no cambiaba nada en la LCD, osea era como si no reaacionara, podria estar mala?. Ademas le meti otros programas pruebas al pic para ensayar la LCD y con ninguno funciono, pero medi los voltajes en el pic y si le esta enviado pulsos a la LCD pero esta no le pasa absolutamente nada solo esta siempre la luz encendida pero nada mas.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 14, 2008)

Me sueña a problemas de soldadura..! O que programaste bien el pic..! Creo que eso fue una de las tantas razones por las cuales dejé ese diseño y me abarqué en el 2do..! Además, éste último se puede calibrar...!


----------



## difer1125 (Nov 15, 2008)

amigo anthony123 ya solucione mi problemas al parecer la LCD que esta utilizando estaba mala, consegui otra la monte y ya pude ver algo. Bueno ahora tengo otro problema, el programa tiene una rutina donde te muestra la frecuencia a la que esta oscilando colocando un jumper y precionando zero, buen el caso es que me muestra "000000" osea que no esta oscilando, uqe puede ser?

sera el cambio que hice de capacitor para adaptarla a la inductancia de 100uH

Tengo una duda en el esquema aparecen dos capacitores de 1000pf Ccal y C yo solo cambien Ccal por 820pf para la modificacion que hice, el otro tambien habia que cambiarlo?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 16, 2008)

Efectivamente NO ESTÁ OSCILANDO! Revisa los cap's que están conectados a los comparadores..!


----------



## difer1125 (Nov 16, 2008)

Amigo anthony adjunto el pcb y la dispocision de los componentes, lo monte tal cual aparece en la foto de donde saque toda la información, y alli se comenta que funciona muy bn pero a mi no me esta oscilando, el programa del pic esta trabajando bn pero no tiene oscilacion, en algunos foros se comenta que tuvieron problemas con el LM311P ya que no oscilaba, el mio es el mismo, Tendra algo que ver que sea LM311P y no LM311 solamente?.

y otra cosa que aun no me contesta nadie yo reemplace la inductancia por una de 100uH ya que la de 82uH no la encontre, pero baje el tamaño Ccal a 820pf ya que actuan como circuito tanque segun entendi, pero en el circuito original aparece dos condensadores de 1000pf, Ccal y C, yo solo reemplace Ccal, C lo deje como aparece en el circuito osea de 1000pf, la pregunta es este ultimo capacitor tambien tengo que reemplazarlo por uno de 820pf o solamente Ccal?.

Me imagino que aunque tenga esos valores deberia de haber una oscilacion, lo que me hace pensar que el problema esta en el LM311P, que me sugieres, sera mejor conseguir otro LM311?

adujto el PCB, la dispocision de los componentes y la imagen del circuito montado pero del autor de la pagina, el mio quedo exactamente igual.

Aclaro que el pcb tiene un problema ya que el pic por el pin 14 debe ir a VDD y el autor lo puenteo a GND pero yo lo repare. es el unico problema que comenta el autor que tuvo.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yo tu mencionas, yo también he leido acerca de la falla que da los LM311: al parece siempre es la misma, una mala conexion de los componenetes! Asi que revisa las soldaduras..


----------



## difer1125 (Nov 16, 2008)

amigo pero no contestaste ninguna de mis preguntas


----------



## fernandob (Nov 16, 2008)

hola, les puedo preguntar algunas cosas solo por curiosidad ? ?

la formula  f = 1 / ( 2 * PI * (raiz de L*C)) 


que se ve en 
http://electronics-diy.com/lc_meter.php

alguien me puede contar de que es y que esquema representa ?

es la formula supongo de la frecuencia de un oscilador de LC ......pero quisiera saber de que esquema y que forma de onda. 


me interesa solo la teoria si es posible .

el aparatito que esta en esa pagina, asi como lo hicieron se ve HERMOSO , yo ni loco me gastaria en un LCD y programar un PIC en eso por que soy fiaca y no me gusta complicarme cuando puedo hacerlo simple pero la verdad que se ve lindo, lo bueno de los micros es su simplicidad en hardware.


----------



## DANDY (Nov 16, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo tu mencionas, yo también he leido acerca de la falla que da los LM311: al parece siempre es la misma, una mala conexion de los componenetes! Asi que revisa las soldaduras..



antony dime tu usaste la version con pic16f628 verdad ? eh observado que has puesto una fuente medio especial par tu circuito podrias detallar porfavor? las versiones de circuito y hex k usaste? gracias d antemano


----------



## FBustos (Nov 16, 2008)

la formula f = 1 / ( 2 * PI * (raiz de L*C)) 

busca algo sobre frecuencia de resonancia


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2008)

gracias pepe, si tienes algo y me lo puedes pasar se agradece.

por otro lado, estoy justo mirando de hacerrme algo para medir o comprar algo, el tema de capacitores , bueno , se lo que uso.

pero L no uso nunca y quisiera si quienes los usan me pueden dar una idea de aplicaciones y valores , veo a veces unos grandes para la entrada de fuentes y se que hay chicos como R de 1/4w .........es mas , hay tan chicos que solo son un rulo en una pista de cobre.

me pueden dar una idea de que vaolres se pueden llegar a usaar y en que ?

10Hy..............
1 Hy...............
100 mH...........
10mH..............
1mH................
100 micro H..................
10 microH....................
1 microH....................
100nH........................

gracias y saludos


----------



## masterk (Sep 7, 2009)

aca tienen uno de amplio rango para l=1uh-10h para c=1pf-7000uf ademas mide frecuencia y lo que es mejor se puede modificar el programa a su gusto:


----------



## masterk (Sep 7, 2009)

ese rcl no puede medir inductancias pero si cap y res, pero en un rango muy reducido para cap lo que medio fue 20nf-470nf y resistores desde (1-10k)ohm. no es muy bueno, pero vean esto que esta bueno:


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 6, 2009)

Si tuvieran el archivo hex???
Del circuito con el PIC16F84A

http://electronics-diy.com/lc_meter.php


----------



## ssyn (Nov 16, 2009)

yo busque en la pagina http://electronics-diy.com/lc_meter.php y si esta el diagrama pero no encuentro el programa para cargarlo al pic, si me hacen favor de pasarmelo... muy agradecido


----------



## DANDY (Mar 28, 2010)

@masterk tu armaste el inductometro que publicaste? algun consejo? te funcionó todo bien¿?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 28, 2010)

Como sabemos, los inductores al medirlos marcan una determinada H, pero en un circuito de potencia, esta varia dependiendo de la corriente y demás...
¿Alguna manera fiable de medir inductores?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Randy (Mar 29, 2010)

en google: bendigo lc meter.

Suerte


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2010)

Randy dijo:


> en google: bendigo lc meter.


¿Hablás de este?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/problema-lc-meter-32206/#post261933

Saludos


----------



## jarod10 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola.

Aquí les dejo un link donde pueden encontrar buena información sobre capacímetros e inductómetros y otros proyectos, está en aleman.

Proyectos:

* Instrumento de medición de capacitancia e inductancia
Radio de medición:                         Tolerancia/error:
Capacidad: 0,01 pF .. ~ 2 uF           <5%
Inductancia: 0.01 uH .. 100 mH        <5% 10%

* Tutorial de ejemplo: Capacímetro ELKO
Rango de medición: 10 .. 65 500 uF
Rango:                   0 .. 65 535 uF
Resolución:                          1 uF

Entre otros. Además de poder descargar el *.hex, tambien pueden descargar el *.asm de cada uno para poder exáminar el código y/o modificarlo.

Links:

http://www.sprut.de/index.htm
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/projekte/index.htm
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/projekte/lcmeter/lcmeter.htm
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/programm/elkoc/elkoc.html

Saludos,
Jarod10.

Hola.

Aquí les dejo un link donde pueden encontrar buena información sobre capacímetros e inductómetros y otros proyectos, está en aleman.

Proyectos:

* Instrumento de medición de capacitancia e inductancia
Radio de medición:                         Tolerancia/error:
Capacidad: 0,01 pF .. ~ 2 uF           <5%
Inductancia: 0.01 uH .. 100 mH        <5% 10%

* Tutorial de ejemplo: Capacímetro ELKO
Rango de medición: 10 .. 65500 uF
Rango:                   0 .. 65535 uF
Resolución:                         1 uF

Entre otros. Además de poder descargar el *.hex, tambien pueden descargar el *.asm de cada uno para poder exáminar el código y/o modificarlo.

Links:

http://www.sprut.de/index.htm
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/projekte/index.htm
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/projekte/lcmeter/lcmeter.htm
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/programm/elkoc/elkoc.html

Saludos,
Jarod10.


----------



## Gerardoadrian (Ago 18, 2011)

necesito hacer un inductometro con un rango de medicion desde 1nH hasta 1uH o en su defecto un circuito que me entregue una frecuencia no superior a un 1 mhz para poderla meter a un pic y calcular la inductancia, alguna idea?


----------



## armaggedon (Oct 24, 2011)

difer1125 dijo:


> Amigo anthony adjunto el pcb y la dispocision de los componentes, lo monte tal cual aparece en la foto de donde saque toda la información, y alli se comenta que funciona muy bn pero a mi no me esta oscilando, el programa del pic esta trabajando bn pero no tiene oscilacion, en algunos foros se comenta que tuvieron problemas con el LM311P ya que no oscilaba, el mio es el mismo, Tendra algo que ver que sea LM311P y no LM311 solamente?.
> 
> y otra cosa que aun no me contesta nadie yo reemplace la inductancia por una de 100uH ya que la de 82uH no la encontre, pero baje el tamaño Ccal a 820pf ya que actuan como circuito tanque segun entendi, pero en el circuito original aparece dos condensadores de 1000pf, Ccal y C, yo solo reemplace Ccal, C lo deje como aparece en el circuito osea de 1000pf, la pregunta es este ultimo capacitor tambien tengo que reemplazarlo por uno de 820pf o solamente Ccal?.
> 
> ...



entiendo que el problema del puenteo lo has solucionado en la pbc???
saludos


----------



## JOHANA123 (May 11, 2012)

Gerardoadrian dijo:


> necesito hacer un inductometro con un rango de medicion desde 1nH hasta 1uH o en su defecto un circuito que me entregue una frecuencia no superior a un 1 mhz para poderla meter a un pic y calcular la inductancia, alguna idea?



aqui esta tu respuesta:http://sergiols.blogspot.mx/



este inductometro ha sido probado y es en extremo preciso siempre y cuando los componentes sean de muy pero muy buena calidad,recordemos que los mejores equipos son aquellos que tienen los mejores componentes jeje que lo aprovechen y si les quedan dudas el autor les contestara...................



checa la parte donde dice proyectos especialmente el usb lc meter


----------



## Kaylus (Jul 13, 2012)

Disculpen por revivir tema viejo, estoy buscando el archivo HEX para programar este inductometro, pero no lo veo por ningún lado, lo busque en la pagina del autor pero nada... les agradezco su ayuda.

Gracias!!


----------



## tiago (Jul 13, 2012)

Kaylus dijo:


> Disculpen por revivir tema viejo, estoy buscando el archivo HEX para programar este inductometro, pero no lo veo por ningún lado, lo busque en la pagina del autor pero nada... les agradezco su ayuda.
> 
> Gracias!!



En éste hilo se exponen varios modelos.
¿A cual te refieres exactamente? Porque si es el USB LC meter, en la web, tienes las descargas a la izquierda.


Léete éste hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/problema-lc-meter-32206/
Está todo lo que te puede hacer falta, eso sí, leetelo tranquilo y triunfarás.

Ninguna molestia.

Saludos.


----------



## merter (Abr 16, 2013)

Buenas aqui esta un hallazgo que es el lcmeter 3.1 de la pagina :  http://electronics-diy.com/lc_meter.php

Y estaba en este foro :  http://www.radiolocman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25


Y aqui  están los archivos que ahí estaban 

Espero les sea de mucha utilidad


----------



## walter leonardo (Jun 9, 2015)

Como hago para ampliarle el rango al inductometro este?
Osea que mida en Henrys.


----------



## SATANCHIA6 (Dic 23, 2015)

Un saludo como estan, de casualidad ya probaron el prototipo con el código hex que posteo merter (3 archivos) para la versión del inductor 3.1, ya que no lo he podido conseguir, y no se si sea para la version del pic 16f628a, ya que en el foro comentan que es para el 16f84
agradezco su ayuda.

Gracias


----------



## Yaqui (Feb 18, 2016)

¿Me sirve el pic 16f628A en vez del 16f628? quiero armar el inductometro (circuito adjunto) pero en su circuito dice el pic sin A y yo compré el que tiene A, ¿Al cargar el Hex debe funcionar igual? unos dicen que si y otros dicen que cambian los fuses y registros


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 20, 2016)

Si te sirve, y sin ningún problema. Son prácticamente iguales.
El PIC16F628A es una versión mejorada del PIC16F628
De hecho todos los PIC que terminan con "A" son versiones que ya han pasado por una revisión para corregir errores anteriores.

En cuanto a los fuses y los registros, también son los mismos.

Saludos.


----------



## Yaqui (Feb 24, 2016)

Hola, resulta que mande pedir los componentes para el inductómetro (version pic16f628) pero cuando los revisé la Bobina de 100 uH me asombró que es un cuadro de 4 pines   tiene escrito un 101 arriba y abajo un  09..H  no se como ponerla en el circuito  ya que en el circuito solo son 2 pines fácil como una resistencia pero la que me vendieron tiene 4 pines

El único instrumento de medición que tengo es un multimetro, medí las resistencias entre las patillas y parece haber 2 bobinas separadas, 1 Bobina está entre los pines A y B, y la otra está entre los pines C y D, me podrían auxiliar en su colocación en el circuito ya que no se si la bobina de 100 uH solo está entre A y B he ignoro C-D, o  la inductancia de 100 uH la tendría al juntar en paralelo A con C y B con D, o en serie  de antemano gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 24, 2016)

Posiblemente se trata de un transformador con relación 1:1
O sea que cualquiera de las dos bobinas tiene la misma cantidad de espiras para 100 uH
Modifica el circuito impreso con el footprint para ese tipo de bobina y prueba usando cualquiera de las dos.


----------



## Yaqui (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola ya casi termino el inductometro pero me falta el cristal de cuarzo de 4 Mhz para el pic, pero entre mi cacharrero encontré una detector de humo que en su placa trae un pic pero lo que parece ser su cristal es azul  adjunto una foto de su apariencia, trae escrito el 4.000, lo busqué en internet y dice que es un resonador/filtro  no sé si sea buena idea usarlo como cristal para el inductometro, no se si sea un cristal o un capacitor a la vez ¿Compro el cristal o puedo usar este? 

Ademas trae 2 capacitores de 33 pF pero tambien son azules ¿Tendrán mejor estabilidad y su valor será mas exacto?


----------



## sergiot (Mar 7, 2016)

Es un resonador de cerámica, no es un cristal de cuarzo.


----------



## merter (Mar 8, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Hola ya casi termino el inductometro pero me falta el cristal de cuarzo de 4 Mhz para el pic, pero entre mi cacharrero encontré una detector de humo que en su placa trae un pic pero lo que parece ser su cristal es azul  adjunto una foto de su apariencia, trae escrito el 4.000, lo busqué en internet y dice que es un resonador/filtro  no sé si sea buena idea usarlo como cristal para el inductometro, no se si sea un cristal o un capacitor a la vez ¿Compro el cristal o puedo usar este?
> 
> Ademas trae 2 capacitores de 33 pF pero tambien son azules ¿Tendrán mejor estabilidad y su valor será mas exacto?




Fíjate en esto http://foros.zackyfiles.com/showthread.php?p=2963503

Quería reemplazar un resplandor por un cristal y bueno creo que con resonador no debes usar condensadores cuando es de 3 patas ahora puedes probar pero con condensadores de 22pf y también puedes probar un oscilador rc 

Prueba y comenta a ver como te va


----------



## Yaqui (Mar 18, 2016)

Prueba que con esmero y dedicación se logran los proyectos, Lc meter version 16f628 funciona de maravilla, capacitor probado 683J de poliester, aquel que tenga errores es por mal soldadura o cableado, ahora a conseguirle una caja


----------



## alete666 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hola gente, encontré por ahí este circuito, que me permitiría medir y conocer los inductores que hay por ahí y no dice cuanto tiene o tenes que comprar y gastar mil o 3 mil pesos por el medidor 
Lo que me planta en duda es que al "L" y el "H" van dos SW1 a las patas del integrado PIN1 y PIN3???
¿Este circuito funciona??
Gracias!!
Ver el archivo adjunto 153896
ACLARO: Que no le quiero poner el integrado PIC


----------



## ualquiera (Mar 1, 2017)

SW1 es una llave *doble inversora*
Deberías armarlo y probarlo a ver si funciona.
No veo que incluya ningún PIC ese esquema, la salida va a un voltímetro de alta impedancia.


----------



## alete666 (Mar 2, 2017)

Muchas gracias por el empujon que me diste  
Se podrá sustituir el 74HC132 por el CD4093B ???  
Podria ser??? ya que los integrados CD4093B y el HEF4011BP son compuertas NAND

74HC132: datasheet 74HC132
CD4093B: datasheet CD4093B
HEF4011BP: datasheet HEF4011BP

O me equivoco de reemplazos????


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 2, 2017)

Si es un remplazo, pero no directo, porque sus terminales tienen diferente disposición.
El 4011 no es Schmitt Trigger.


----------



## alete666 (Mar 3, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si es un remplazo, pero no directo, porque sus terminales tienen diferente disposición.
> El 4011 no es Schmitt Trigger.



Si eso ya lo sé, los pines no tienen la misma configuración; eso es lo de menos. Entonces queres decir que no hay problemas???  
Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 3, 2017)

alete666 dijo:


> ¿Entonces queres decir que no hay problemas?


Debe funcionar. Puedes usarlo sin problemas.
La ventaja de los circuitos TTL y CMOS, es que puedes encontrar otro similar.


----------



## ualquiera (Mar 3, 2017)

alete666 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el empujon que me diste
> Se podrá sustituir el 74HC132 por el CD4093B ???
> Podria ser??? ya que los integrados CD4093B y el HEF4011BP son compuertas NAND
> 
> ...



La serie TTL(74XXXX) se diferencia de la CMOS(40XXX) por la frecuencia limite mas alta que pueden operar entre otro montón de cosas.

En el caso de ese circuito, y al reemplazar los TTL por CMOS(pines, etc) posiblemente no logres cubrir todo el rango de las mediciones para lo que fue pensado/diseñado o tal vez ni siquiera oscile con ese juego de valores.
El circuito es básicamente un oscilador RC y un separador.

Yo armaría como esta antes de inventar nada, son IC económicos que generalmente suelen encontrarse en cualquier casa de venta de repuestos de electrónica o en placas en desuso.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 3, 2017)

ualquiera dijo:


> En el caso de ese circuito, y al reemplazar los TTL por CMOS (pines, etc) posiblemente no logres cubrir todo el rango de las mediciones para lo que fue pensado/diseñado o tal vez ni siquiera oscile con ese juego de valores.
> El circuito es básicamente un oscilador RC y un separador.


La frecuencia de oscilación de ese circuito debe estar alrededor de unos 100 KHz a 5 V.
Así que aunque use CMOS, no tendrá problemas.


----------

